
Best times to post on Hacker News? - tyherox
https://medium.com/@mi.schaefer/what-is-the-best-time-to-post-to-hacker-news-829fad3eac71#:~:text=Overall%2C%20it%20appears%20that%20the,5%20PM%20and%206%20PM.
======
ffpip
This is true for all social media. Post in the evening.

For sites like instagram, post in the evening according to your local time.

For sites like Reddit, HN, post in the evening according to US time.

